# PVC Rod Holders



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

For years I always hammered my rod holders in the sand. I would have to cut them off because of cracking after a weeks use. Last year I ran into a old school mate on Flagler Beach and he told me about " sucking them into the sand ". OK, after a few jokes were passed back and forth, I tried it. Not only was it easy, they stayed in and didn't fall as the tied came in. I had never heard of this. There are two things you need to know before trying this. If there are any cracks in the Pipe it won't work and If you try it in dry sand you will get a mouth full of sand. I usually put mine at the edge of the surf. It won't work if there are crushed shells in the sand. ( brown or gold sand ) I may be the last person to hear of this but it has made my surf fishing more enjoyable and have n't had a dropped rod yet.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

No video, it doesn't work, that's the rule. You will need to demonstrate both DO and DON'T...


----------



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

Laughing.... I forgot to mention , make sure there are no working cameras around..... It does work though.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

once I made my own out of 2" sch 40 pipe never had one crack ... use a rubber mallet to drive them in


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> once I made my own out of 2" sch 40 pipe never had one crack ... use a rubber mallet to drive them in


That's what I do all the time...


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Whatca need is a sandpump. Have been using one for years, works great cheap to build.


----------



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

Good Idea MSRIEF. Hammering wasn't a problem whether it was a Rubber mallet or hammer and block of wood. This way I have to bring less gear to beach and They haven't fell yet. Also, I haven't had to move one as the tide rises.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and my secret trick is to cut them the length of one of those bag chair bags and then carry / store them in that ... It will hold five of them ... I drop down 18" and drill a hole thru both sides and put a small bolt and nut thru so the rod doesn't drop down in there too far


----------



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

Beach umbrellas also fit in those chair bags.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Use Alum Angle spikes and you won't lose your rods


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I carry two two foot pieces of 2x4's. One I put on the PVC top, the other I use as a club. No problems with cracking. Also, works well withj a video camera around. 

Also, the sucking method was a late april fools joke. Correct?

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Speaking of sucking....this thread....


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

speckhunter80 said:


> Speaking of sucking....this thread....


Ha! You haven't seen anything yet. I can start discussing the merits of: using presure treats 2x4's vs non-presure treated. etc. Stick around, I sure I bore you to tears..... 


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> Ha! You haven't seen anything yet. I can start discussing the merits of: using presure treats 2x4's vs non-presure treated. etc. Stick around, I sure I bore you to tears.....


FOCUS, STANLEY!

We still haven't resolved the debate regarding the superiority of Circle hooks over J hooks, and of Conventionals over Spinners... Feel free to pick up on either subject.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

solid7 said:


> FOCUS, STANLEY!
> 
> We still haven't resolved the debate regarding the superiority of Circle hooks over J hooks, and of Conventionals over Spinners... Feel free to pick up on either subject.


Hey you forgot to add in spinner casters! I think they are the best!  opcorn:


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> FOCUS, STANLEY!
> 
> We still haven't resolved the debate regarding the superiority of Circle hooks over J hooks, and of Conventionals over Spinners... Feel free to pick up on either subject.



Good point. But, it does seem like were making progress. I see that you did'nt include braid vs Mono; nor which type of knots are best, which rigs are best,etc. So, in short order we'll have consensus on all this stuff!!


Errr..... Maybe not. 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sucking the rod holder actually works. With a shark spike dig the hole till you get to water then suck the open end of it till it will go no farther. For a regular surf rod just push it in till it will go no ,more then suck on the end. I have tried it and it creates a vacum witch causes the rod to dig in further


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Sucking the rod holder actually works. With a shark spike dig the hole till you get to water then suck the open end of it till it will go no farther. For a regular surf rod just push it in till it will go no ,more then suck on the end. I have tried it and it creates a vacum witch causes the rod to dig in further



Hmmm..... Picture this. Me on the beach with a crowd of people. I start sucking on my PVC rod holder. Ummm... Maybe I'm to much into other peoples opinions.... but, I'll just keep pounding the PVC rod holder into the sand.


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to say this is another reason I love bait clickers. I push my pvc holder in the ground and twist till I get it pretty secure but I don't worry about it holding a shark back because I will just set my bait clicker and there won't be enough pull on the rod to knock it over.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

You don't have to suck your spike  or pound it with a mallet. Just push the spike into the sand as far as you can, apply pressure and rock the spike back and forth until you get it to a satisfactory depth then fill in the gaps left over from the rocking motion.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I've heard of this technique before. I'll admit I was skeptical and maybe still am a bit. But I'll never likely find out as I just don't trust something round to hold. I'll stick with angle aluminum.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> Hmmm..... Picture this. Me on the beach with a crowd of people. I start sucking on my PVC rod holder. Ummm... Maybe I'm to much into other peoples opinions.... but, I'll just keep pounding the PVC rod holder into the sand.


Perception is everything! The whole "Manly" Stanley thing might lend itself well to EITHER sucking or banging rod on certain beaches.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"You don't have to suck your spike or pound it with a mallet. Just push the spike into the sand as far as you can, apply pressure and rock the spike back and forth until you get it to a satisfactory depth then fill in the gaps left over from the rocking motion. "

This is what I do, I will sometimes empty out the PVC tube to help it dig better and then pack down around the spike, you can put it as deep as you want it, if you take a shovel and dig down four feet on Hatteras most anywhere you will hit fresh water....digging in sand is easy that is what the point on your spike is for...

If someone brings a spike out and starts up sucking it into the ground I will probably move my rig down the beach a bit, that is creepy 

However If someone brings out a large Hammer to smash their spike into the ground I will refer them instructions to the suck in method so as not to disturb the birds...and then drive on down the beach a ways...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you want to use vacuum to get your spike in the sand without having to put your mouth on it just make the plunger part of one of these obviously don't put a cap on the top. Insert the plunger into the pvc insert pvc in sand till it hits water and withdraw the plunger quickly it will create a vacuum causing the pvc to sink in the wet sand. keep pulling till you get the plunger out and repeat on the next pipe.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Seriously, is this post real? Enough already!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

No, tell more....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ManStanley, just tell them u r comfertable with ur sexuality and if they keep on giving u weird looks they should stop when somebody walks up, takes a picture, and says im "in to that"


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> ManStanley, just tell them u r comfertable with ur sexuality and if they keep on giving u weird looks they should stop when somebody walks up, takes a picture, and says im "in to that"



Don't know how to respond....


----------



## wyatts dad (Jul 23, 2011)

Besides the funnies above, I took the PVC up a notch, added a tee fitting, now it both offers a place to hang stuff, but also provides a great way to twist the spike into the sand.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I really need to see a how to video. Will need close ups to make sure I don't miss any of the special effects.Just to make sure I understand the process. 
How will this work on chrome hitch mounted rod holders. Sorry ,got carried away.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Go to HD. Get yourself some 6' fence posts and some stainless steel band straps. Get small PVC holders from Wallmart. Strap them on and you are set. Remember in the surf the higher you can get your setup, the better. This enables your line to be well over the incoming waves. They last for years and cost under $10 to make...

Sandcrab


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

geo said:


> Seriously, is this post real? Enough already!!!


No; we haven't discussed either what kind of rubber mallet and Aluminum vs PVC spikes. lol! C2


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

What I want to know - is all of this nonsense environmentally friendly? Have any sand borne organisms been harmed using the spike "sucking" method?


----------



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

Good point Solid7. I believe it to be better on the environment than hammering them in. Spare the mallet save an organism.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

alwayscovered said:


> Good point Solid7. I believe it to be better on the environment than hammering them in. Spare the mallet save an organism.


Yes. Now if you'll kindly refrain from walking on the sand...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

If some rookie gets beside you and starts pounding on a spike you might as well leave. All the fish have been scared away..


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

You have got to be kidding.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

There has got to be away to may some money here, just can't see how just yet. SAND SPIKE SUCKER $39.99 COMES in silver scale and gold scale finishes with mackeral coming in the next model year. Inhance you fish catching with this item. who knows, most tackles catches a lot more fishman than fish.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

rabbitdog2 said:


> You have got to be kidding.


I never Kid when it comes to fishin. The offshore guys even have bad days when goobers start pounding on sand spikes. It's true, I swear....


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Puppy Mullet said:


> It's true, I swear....


You can swear all you want but it is pure BS.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Puppy Mullet said:


> I never Kid when it comes to fishin. The offshore guys even have bad days when goobers start pounding on sand spikes. It's true, I swear....


This is the dumbest thing I've every heard. You act like you're fishing in a farm pond with a cane pole.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

rabbitdog2 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've every heard. You act like you're fishing in a farm pond with a cane pole.


Even then I have caught many a fish with loud music, people swimming and dogs barking! Fish are funny. Sometimes they bite. Sometimes they don't.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Puppy Mullet said:


> It's true, I swear....


The sad part is, many men have given their lives for those 4 words.

I think from now on, I'm gonna take an extra mallet to the beach for my kids to play with. Even if it makes just one other fisherman leave, it's well worth it.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

SteveZ said:


> You can swear all you want but it is pure BS.


Maybe it spooks fish, maybe it doesn't. Using a mallet is pointless either way.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I tip toe when I surf fish. Keep my head down low. That's why I catch more fish than anyone else. If the skates are thick I stomp around. I think they lay on the bottom and may be more sensitive to it and run away. You might get funny look's but it works, I swear. Try it!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Puppy Mullet said:


> I tip toe when I surf fish. Keep my head down low. That's why I catch more fish than anyone else. If the skates are thick I stomp around. I think they lay on the bottom and may be more sensitive to it and run away. You might get funny look's but it works, I swear. Try it!


Sorry, that's just ridiculous.

Make as much noise as you want. I'll still fish. And I'll still catch...


----------



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks to all of the responses. I am learning so much.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Say what you want, but I've driven spikes in the sand with a rubber mallet, baited my rods walked down and cast them out and had fish on before the last rod set in the spike.

ron


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

LaidbackVA said:


> Say what you want, but I've driven spikes in the sand with a rubber mallet, baited my rods walked down and cast them out and had fish on before the last rod set in the spike.
> 
> ron


I've had boats blast by within 20 yards of where I put a bait out, and still caught fish in the area. Mallets don't worry me...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Quote "Thanks to all of the responses. I am learning so much."

There is a ton of useful info on here if you can separate the BS from the people that know their stuff.
Most people don't realize how well fish can hear. One trick my granddaddy taught me was to push a spike way down in the sand. Put your mouth on it and grunt like a croaker. If you have a group of people it only takes a few minutes before FISH ON!
It's the little things that separate the real pro's from the weekend warriors.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

puppy mullet said:


> it's the little things that separate the real pro's from the weekend warriors.


lmao


----------



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

..................separating...............


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Quote "Thanks to all of the responses. I am learning so much."
> 
> There is a ton of useful info on here if you can separate the BS from the people that know their stuff.
> Most people don't realize how well fish can hear. One trick my granddaddy taught me was to push a spike way down in the sand. Put your mouth on it and grunt like a croaker. If you have a group of people it only takes a few minutes before FISH ON!
> It's the little things that separate the real pro's from the weekend warriors.


*You've separated yourself alright. You've learned to call in fish!!! I can't begin to tell you the number of "real pros" I've seen on the surf grunting into a pipe.*


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

rabbitdog2 said:


> *You've separated yourself alright. You've learned to call in fish!!! I can't begin to tell you the number of "real pros" I've seen on the surf grunting into a pipe.*


Yeah, I just follow them around and catch all of their fish while they're making prison sex noises...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Quote "Thanks to all of the responses. I am learning so much."
> 
> There is a ton of useful info on here if you can separate the BS from the people that know their stuff.
> Most people don't realize how well fish can hear. One trick my granddaddy taught me was to push a spike way down in the sand. Put your mouth on it and grunt like a croaker. If you have a group of people it only takes a few minutes before FISH ON!
> It's the little things that separate the real pro's from the weekend warriors.


You are the best troll I have ever seen. PLEASE keep posting!

Your humor is absolutely genius! Most people don't realize just how intelligent one has to be to imitate an insane person. It's an artform. You are right on par with Andy Kaufman!


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Puppy Mullet said:


> One trick my granddaddy taught me was to push a spike way down in the sand. Put your mouth on it and grunt like a croaker. If you have a *group of people* it only takes a few minutes before FISH ON!


It's true. And be sure to keep going strong especially when you draw a crowd that's watching you. If the crowd gets big enough you could call in enough fish for a blitz!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

What is so funny is I know Puppy Mullet and he is sitting back laughing his fanny off about all of this,,,,, He ain't no troll and is one of the old salts, knowing him and his warpped sence of humor I bet the next time I see him on the beach he will start running around making grunting sounds out of a pipe to call the fish in. 

Puppy Mullet, remind me next time I see ya to wack ya, then we can have a drink  I see you still aint got no common sence 


Yea, yea,,, I have heard all the stories and arguements of pounding spikes into the sand, the good and bad,,,, all I know is I watched someone pound some in and in less than 5 mins Eric hooked into a 50"+ Fork length Red in the hook at The Point,,, he will tell ya "Pound all ya want"


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I pulled up to the Point late one night in October back in 1992 

The place was deserted except for Puppy Mullet and his Brother..............they were making grunting sounds into a couple of sand spikes or maybe they were bongs it was dark and I could not see too well............. If I had only known it was a fish attractor..............I thought something else was going on............


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I wanted to add that I too tried calling in them croakers with one of them glass tube sand spikes that dark night at the point but I got to coughing so much I must have scared them off


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> I wanted to add that I too tried calling in them croakers with one of them glass tube sand spikes that dark night at the point but I got to coughing so much I must have scared them off


If the bubbles don't spook 'em, the coughing sure as hell will. Then when you go poundin' your mallet in the sand, you've done run 'em off for sure...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, Shooter it's all about imparting useful info. If people don't wanna listen it their fault. 
Grandaddy would flap his elbows like a chicken when he grunted into them sand spikes. He said he was going to work for the park service. He got a truck with a bunch of other rangers and I never seen him again. I was small, I don't reminder much. But he was a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Puppy Mullet said:


> If people don't wanna listen it their fault.


So true... But that don't mean you should stop givin' it! After all, with that much knowledge, comes a great deal of responsibility!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Need a little more info. Do you have to catch them or do they just come in and stack up next to the pipe?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Well, Shooter it's all about imparting useful info. If people don't wanna listen it their fault. .


Some folks say it aint right but I have found a new method,,, ya always heard "You can lead them to water,,,, I added if ya hold their head under long enough they will drink


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

I have fished with puppy for over 10yrs and we caught a ton of ......well something....

He does call a mean fish.....

"Contempt prior to investigation can only lead a man into everlasting ignorance".....


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Garboman said:


> I wanted to add that I too tried calling in them croakers with one of them glass tube sand spikes that dark night at the point but I got to coughing so much I must have scared them off


Were ya'll calling in those square groupers?


----------

